# Il prezzo della verità



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2016)

*Il prezzo della verità*

Mio figlio di 10 anni ha in classe un bambino con dei problemi, sulla natura dei quali mi astengo dall'approfondire qui.
Questo genera in questo bambino evidenti ritardi di carattere motorio, che con il tempo purtroppo aumenteranno.
Mio figlio se ne è accorto da tempo, e ovviamente chiede in casa, osserva, nota..

Io, a suo tempo, con delicatezza gli ho detto tutto, diversamente da come mi sono reso conto hanno fatto altri genitori della classe, che hanno sviato il problema.

Ma ho dovuto anche dirgli che lui a questo punto non deve dire ne sapere nulla, a lui come ad altri compagni, e deve fingere normalità, in poche parole deve recitare, e assumere un atteggiamento omertoso, prima di tutto con questo bambino stesso, che evidentemente non sa nulla, perché informarlo di questa cosa molto grave non è compito suo.

Ieri sera è venuto a cena qui, e mentre saliva le scale con evidente difficoltà e lentezza, ha detto "oggi non ce la faccio!"
Mio figlio era davanti, e gli ha risposto dolcemente "dai.. forse oggi sarai un po' stanco.."

Questa piccola semplice scena di bambini mi ha fatto riflettere sul fatto che a volte conoscere la completa verità su una cosa o un contesto o una situazione (anche di adulti, e in contesti diversi), implica la necessità, la responsabilità e la capacità di fingere, se il fine è proteggere qualcosa o qualcuno da qualcosa per lui insostenibile...


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mio figlio di 10 anni ha in classe un bambino con dei problemi, sulla natura dei quali mi astengo dall'approfondire qui.
> Questo genera in questo bambino evidenti ritardi di carattere motorio, che con il tempo purtroppo aumenteranno.
> Mio figlio se ne è accorto da tempo, e ovviamente chiede in casa, osserva, nota..
> 
> ...



Ciao

tema molto difficile e delicato ...

La cosa triste è, che il ragazzo già combatte contro qualcosa che non può comparare con chi lo circonda ... 
Avrà capito già da se, che c'è qualcosa che non va. Che non va proprio bene ... 

Mi chiedo, cosa sia veramente insostenibile ... e per chi. 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tema molto difficile e delicato ...
> 
> ...


Ciao..
Ovvio che la situazione che descrivo è solo lo spunto per.. E non l argomento da trattare
Come del resto il termine insostenibile va legato e circoscritto al momento della cruda presa d atto di una verità durissima

Il bambino avrà capito qualcosa, certo.. Ma come detto sopra, il tema è un altro


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tema molto difficile e delicato ...
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao..
> Ovvio che la situazione che descrivo è solo lo spunto per.. E non l argomento da trattare
> Come del resto il termine insostenibile va legato e circoscritto al momento della cruda presa d atto di una verità durissima
> 
> Il bambino avrà capito qualcosa, certo.. Ma come detto sopra, il tema è un altro


Un tempo la verità sulle malattie non veniva detta all'interessato ma ai familiari che organizzavano automaticamente una rete di bugie che sostenevano l'ammalato con la speranza.
Adesso non è più così ed è bello perché non viene più il dubbio di essere vittime di un complotto di omertà e se vengono date buone possibilità si può essere certi che è vero.
Invece usualmente si preferisce l'omertà per non assumersi la responsabilità di dare un dolore.


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tema molto difficile e delicato ...
> 
> ...


Bentornata


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2016)

'E 





Skorpio ha detto:


> Mio figlio di 10 anni ha in classe un bambino con dei problemi, sulla natura dei quali mi astengo dall'approfondire qui.
> Questo genera in questo bambino evidenti ritardi di carattere motorio, che con il tempo purtroppo aumenteranno.
> Mio figlio se ne è accorto da tempo, e ovviamente chiede in casa, osserva, nota..
> 
> ...


Si capita, capita per esempio con i malati gravi quelli per cui il fine vita è prossimo, e per quanto loro lo possano immaginare o ne siano intimamente consapevoli, coloro che li circondano tendono naturalmente a creare una rete di protezione emotiva.
poi come dice Sienne ( ciao Sienne) bisogna capire a chi soprattutto serva questa protezione. io penso serva più agli altri. 
Come scriveva una mia amica malata  :" che vai a parlar di corda a casa dell'impiccato ?" questo il pensiero comune.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tempo la verità sulle malattie non veniva detta all'interessato ma ai familiari che organizzavano automaticamente una rete di bugie che sostenevano l'ammalato con la speranza.
> Adesso non è più così ed è bello perché non viene più il dubbio di essere vittime di un complotto di omertà e se vengono date buone possibilità si può essere certi che è vero.
> Invece usualmente si preferisce l'omertà per non assumersi la responsabilità di dare un dolore.


Be' insomma se i medici dicono ha al massimo un mese di vita, si tende a coprire la verità, spesso con il consiglio degli stessi medici


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2016)

Sienne, mi mancavi 
Bentornata cara, è un piacere rileggerti.


----------



## Alessandra (20 Marzo 2016)

*Sienne*

Felicissima di rileggerti! Bentornata!


----------



## Alessandra (20 Marzo 2016)

E chissà che questo bambino non abbia capito  (e dico di si') e protegge I suoi e gli altri, minimizzando il suo reale dolore e dicendo solo "oggi sono un po' stanco".


E' triste.  E' giusto comunque che tuo figlio sappia la verità,  e finga come se non sapesse.


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao..
> Ovvio che la situazione che descrivo è solo lo spunto per.. E non l argomento da trattare
> Come del resto il termine insostenibile va legato e circoscritto al momento della cruda presa d atto di una verità durissima
> 
> Il bambino avrà capito qualcosa, certo.. Ma come detto sopra, il tema è un altro



Ciao

allora non ho capito nulla. Spiegati se ti va, cosa sia il tema. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:





Eratò ha detto:


> Bentornata





spleen ha detto:


> Sienne, mi mancavi
> Bentornata cara, è un piacere rileggerti.





Alessandra ha detto:


> Felicissima di rileggerti! Bentornata!



Ciao


 ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (20 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mio figlio di 10 anni ha in classe un bambino con dei problemi, sulla natura dei quali mi astengo dall'approfondire qui.
> Questo genera in questo bambino evidenti ritardi di carattere motorio, che con il tempo purtroppo aumenteranno.
> Mio figlio se ne è accorto da tempo, e ovviamente chiede in casa, osserva, nota..
> 
> ...



.......Per questo io sono nato e per questo sono  		venuto nel mondo: per rendere testimonianza alla verità. Chiunque è  		dalla verità, ascolta la mia voce". Gli dice Pilato: *"Che cos'è la  		verità?"*. E detto questo uscì di nuovo verso i Giudei e disse loro: "Io  		non trovo in lui nessuna colpa. .......

Gesù davanti a Pilato, vangelo di Giovanni.


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora non ho capito nulla. Spiegati se ti va, cosa sia il tema.
> 
> ...


ciao anzi ben ritrovata lo diamo a te , spero che tu sia riposata e che stai bene :up:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora non ho capito nulla. Spiegati se ti va, cosa sia il tema.
> 
> ...


Ciao anche da me, anche se non ci conosciamo..
Il tema, come volevo indicare nel titolo, sarebbe il fatto che a volte conoscere la  verità implica saperla gestire..


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao anche da me, anche se non ci conosciamo..
> Il tema, come volevo indicare nel titolo, sarebbe il fatto che a volte conoscere la  verità implica saperla gestire..



Ciao

avevo capito, ma mi sono espressa male. 

Chi o cosa determina se si è in grado di gestire la verità o la falsità (teatrino, per nascondere la verità)?
Perché di questi due estremi si tratta ... ed entrambe le cose si tratta di sapere gestire. 

Il prezzo comunque è alto. Ma i nodi, prima o dopo, vengono sempre al pettine ... 
I teatrini ti gettano - anche se ci sono le migliori intenzioni - in un isolamento e silenzio assordante ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ciao anzi ben ritrovata lo diamo a te , spero che tu sia riposata e che stai bene :up:



Ciao

sto bene, grazie. Riposata meno. Tra poco vado a spaccare un po' di legna. Qui è ancora inverno ... 
Ma oggi ho visto i primi crocchi ... e l'odore della primavera si sente ovunque. Che energia sento! 
Veramente bello. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> avevo capito, ma mi sono espressa male.
> 
> ...


Vero. La verità è costosa ma lo è anche occultarla.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> avevo capito, ma mi sono espressa male.
> 
> ...


Beh.. Direi ognuno di noi lo deve determinare quando è chiamato a farlo.. E non può non scegliere, in una situazione come quella che ho descritto.
Mio figlio mi chiedeva il perché di certe cose che non gli tornavano del suo amico.
Potevo dirgli: hai visto male, è tutto a posto
Oppure: vedi bene, ma non saprei.. Informati con qualcun altro
Ho scelto di dirgli la verità, ma automaticamente l ho dovuto caricare di responsabilità..
Ho scelto io, in questo caso


----------



## disincantata (20 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero. La verità è costosa ma lo è anche occultarla.



A volte molto piu' faticoso,  ma indispensabile.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Direi ognuno di noi lo deve determinare quando è chiamato a farlo.. E non può non scegliere, in una situazione come quella che ho descritto.
> Mio figlio mi chiedeva il perché di certe cose che non gli tornavano del suo amico.
> Potevo dirgli: hai visto male, è tutto a posto
> Oppure: vedi bene, ma non saprei.. Informati con qualcun altro
> ...


Lo hai educato alla responsabilità.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2016)

La verità non è un valore assoluto, è uno stato di aderenza all'"oggettivo", non puo essere mai completa perchè dipende dai nostri occhi e soprattutto da quello che sappiamo.
E noi sappiamo sempre poco, ma talvolta abbastanza, come nel caso che esponi, Skorpio.

Il benessere del bambino è invece un valore assoluto, che tu hai percepito come tale e che anche tuo figlio ha capito, serve occultare responsabilmente quello che sapete, per evitare sofferenza inutile, per evitare disperazione.
Si chiamano bugie bianche, e sono dettate dalla "buona volontà" nei confronti del prossimo.

Occultare per ingannare, come in un tradimento è un'altra cosa, è controverso. Perchè il bene che si desidera non è primariamente quello del tradito ma quello del proprio ego, il tradito passa in secondo piano, quello che preme è il nostro interesse, anche se non gli si volesse comunque male.

La reticenza quando un tradimento è fugace, magari provvisorio, è  la spia di un malessere nel rapporto, forse è giustificabile il silenzio finchè si sia stabilito, si sia capito, cosa ci stia succedendo, in quale forma e per quali motivi.

Quello che capisco meno sono i tradimenti reiterati per lunghi periodi, dove viene inficiata la possibilità al tradito di accedere alla verità. Potrebbe essere per lui non accettabile, fargli prendere delle scelte che la non consapevolezza gli preclude, l'inganno è "non libertà"

Il fatto che comunque qualcuno preferisca o avesse preferito non sapere non è una giustificazione, è una puntualizzazione di quanto possa essere talvolta distruttivo il dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La verità non è un valore assoluto, è uno stato di aderenza all'"oggettivo", non puo essere mai completa perchè dipende dai nostri occhi e soprattutto da quello che sappiamo.
> E noi sappiamo sempre poco, ma talvolta abbastanza, come nel caso che esponi, Skorpio.
> 
> Il benessere del bambino è invece un valore assoluto, che tu hai percepito come tale e che anche tuo figlio ha capito, serve occultare responsabilmente quello che sapete, per evitare sofferenza inutile, per evitare disperazione.
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto


anche io!
ma in effetti io non ci pensavo neanche al tradimento come contesto, infatti l'ho messo qui in famiglia e figli.
e la prospettiva con cui l'ho messo era "l'addestramento alla gestione della verità" per un bambino, (e talvolta per un adulto) nel senso che non può in assoluto pensare di farcene quello che gli pare in quanto è la verità, e il conoscerla a fondo talvolta può implicare la necessità di gestire adeguatamente il suo silenzio.

Lui detiene la verità circa un altro con cui si rapporta...

Il caso che poni tu Spleen è diverso, perché eventualmente io so una MIA verità circa un MIO tradimento... 

Potrei detenere una verità di mia sorella circa un SUO tradimento, rispetto a lei stessa e a suo marito, che magari è mio amico... se ci interessa il contesto, sarebbe già più vicino il discorso...

potrebbe essere anche questo un 3D interessante... nel posto adatto.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2016)

Ciao

anche se è una bugia bianca, non significa necessariamente che sia giusta. 
E una bugia, non è mai fine a se stessa. 

In tutto questo mi chiedo, quanto sia invece il timore degli adulti ad affrontare la situazione ad avere il peso maggiore. 



sienne


----------



## brenin (21 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' insomma se i medici dicono ha al massimo un mese di vita, si tende a coprire la verità, spesso con il consiglio degli stessi medici


Vero,però non capisco a cosa possa servire. Nei casi ( due ) nei quali si è verificato qualcosa del genere ad un mio famigliare loro stessi aveva già percepito con assoluta certezza che non ci sarebbe stata via d'uscita. L'ammalato,ancor più se teminale,sa perfettamente,penso, cosa lo aspetta. Io non sono riuscito a mentire,me lo avrebbero letto negli occhi.


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se è una bugia bianca, non significa necessariamente che sia giusta.
> E una bugia, non è mai fine a se stessa.
> ...


Credo che ci si assuma in qualche modo sempre una responsabilità. Quella di tacere per non infliggere dolore oppure quella di parlare per cercare poi di gestirlo.

E Dipende, a volte è persino più facile parlare, scaricarsi la coscienza e lasciare gli altri da soli a gestirsi la loro sofferenza.

Mi vengono in mente per esempio quei traditori che confessano per "scaricarsi la coscienza" e gettano il tradito nello sconforto, e poi magari lo lasciano da solo a risolvere i problemi. (Solo esempio scollegato dal caso in questione).


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che ci si assuma in qualche modo sempre una responsabilità. Quella di tacere per non infliggere dolore oppure quella di parlare per cercare poi di gestirlo.
> 
> E Dipende, a volte è persino più facile parlare, scaricarsi la coscienza e lasciare gli altri da soli a gestirsi la loro sofferenza.
> 
> Mi vengono in mente per esempio quei traditori che confessano per "scaricarsi la coscienza" e gettano il tradito nello sconforto, e poi magari lo lasciano da solo a risolvere i problemi. (Solo esempio scollegato dal caso in questione).


.. Però questo tradimento è un tarlo per te.. Eh??.. 
Bisognerà che prima o poi tu ci regoli i conti..  (scherzo)


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che ci si assuma in qualche modo sempre una responsabilità. Quella di tacere per non infliggere dolore oppure quella di parlare per cercare poi di gestirlo.
> 
> E Dipende, a volte è persino più facile parlare, scaricarsi la coscienza e lasciare gli altri da soli a gestirsi la loro sofferenza.
> 
> Mi vengono in mente per esempio quei traditori che confessano per "scaricarsi la coscienza" e gettano il tradito nello sconforto, e poi magari lo lasciano da solo a risolvere i problemi. (Solo esempio scollegato dal caso in questione).




Ciao

devo riprendere a scrivere in italiano, mi spiego malissimo! Mannaggia. :rotfl:

Mi riferivo a quelle verità taciute da parte degli adulti verso i propri figli, per tentare di evitare un "trauma". La vita è fatta di avvenimenti forti e molto spiacevoli. E a volte riguardano il bambino direttamente. Volerlo proteggere, è una reazione o decisione legittima e molto comprensibile. Ma è una lama a doppio taglio. Soprattutto quando il bambino prova a decodificare certi segnali attorno a se, e attribuisce a se stesso il motivo del perché la mamma è triste ad esempio ... e potrebbe pensare, che non è stato abbastanza bravo. Voler capire il mondo sta nella nostra natura. 



sienne


----------



## spleen (21 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> devo riprendere a scrivere in italiano, mi spiego malissimo! Mannaggia. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Quoto, non è facile essere buoni educatori e buoni genitori, tutto parte credo dal' ascolto delle esigenze dei bambini e non è semplice stabilire sempre cosa sia meglio per loro.
L'importante credo sia assumersi la responsabilità di fare la nostra parte senza delegare o ignorare.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> devo riprendere a scrivere in italiano, mi spiego malissimo! Mannaggia. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Infatti a volte si protegge di più parlando, trovando il modo giusto che tacendo.

Ad esempio in caso di separazione tipo fulmine a ciel sereno qualche spiegazione deve essere data altrimenti potrebbe passare l'idea che ci si possa lasciare per leggerezza.
Ovviamente se si sono percepite ragioni di contrasto potrebbero essere superfle spiegazioni perché gli stessi figli probabilmente penserebbero  "era ora!".


----------



## oro.blu (21 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mio figlio di 10 anni ha in classe un bambino con dei problemi, sulla natura dei quali mi astengo dall'approfondire qui.
> Questo genera in questo bambino evidenti ritardi di carattere motorio, che con il tempo purtroppo aumenteranno.
> Mio figlio se ne è accorto da tempo, e ovviamente chiede in casa, osserva, nota..
> 
> ...


Mia figlia aveva in classe un caso del genere. I genitori so di certo non gli hanno nascosto nulla sulla malattia ma stanno facendo il possibile per portare la ragazza il più in là con gli anni possibile. La ragazza è molto sicura di se tanto che fino all'inverosimile ha rinunciato all'uso della carrozzina. Ed ancora oggi che ha 21 anni è convinta fortemente che troveranno una cura. Purtroppo anche sua sorella è nelle stesse condizioni. Mia figlia è una delle poche che le è stata sempre vicina. Questa ragazza purtroppo per le sue condizioni e per la situazione famigliare è estremamente viziata ed è spesso arrogante e maleducata. Ogni tanto mia figlia veniva a lamentarsi da me dicendo che a questa ragazzina tutto è concesso. Dura spiegare a un bambino/adolescente che sta bene che alle volte chi sta male e non ha aspettative di vita viene visto dagli adulti con occhi diversi e più accondiscendenti. 
Duro spiegare che ci sono malattie che non danno prospettive. Duro far capire che, specialmente per i famigliari è lancinante saper di dover sopravvivere ai figli, e l'unico modo per "salvarsi" e fargli avere la vita migliore che possono dare.....


----------



## ipazia (21 Marzo 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se è una bugia bianca, non significa necessariamente che sia giusta.
> E una bugia, non è mai fine a se stessa.
> ...


ciao 

...mi mancavi, è bello rileggerti...


----------



## Sheva07 (21 Marzo 2016)

Io vedo le bugie quasi sempre come un male assoluto. Persino questo bambino dovrebbe sapere la verità, chiara e netta, almeno secondo me. Perché tutti o quasi lo tratteranno in maniera diversa, perché lui se ne accorgerà di questa cosa e non capirà. La bugia è un inganno. I miei genitori mi hanno mentito su alcune cose quando ero piccolo, per fortuna non cose così serie, ma la cosa mi è rimasta attaccata dentro. Mi ha fatto incazzare. Mi son sentito preso per il culo e buttato in una tana di leoni, al posto d'esser protetto. Tutti meritano la verità, persino un bambino che potrebbe far fatica a comprenderla. Il problema è che molti genitori preferiscono mentire, piuttosto di affrontare un argomento tosto e delicato e allora si inventano la scusa della bugia. Che schifo. 
Se mai un giorno avrò un figlio, cercherò in tutti i modi di non insegnargli la cultura della menzogna.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ...mi mancavi, è bello rileggerti...



Ciao

ricambio ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io vedo le bugie quasi sempre come un male assoluto. Persino questo bambino dovrebbe sapere la verità, chiara e netta, almeno secondo me. Perché tutti o quasi lo tratteranno in maniera diversa, perché lui se ne accorgerà di questa cosa e non capirà. La bugia è un inganno. I miei genitori mi hanno mentito su alcune cose quando ero piccolo, per fortuna non cose così serie, ma la cosa mi è rimasta attaccata dentro. Mi ha fatto incazzare. Mi son sentito preso per il culo e buttato in una tana di leoni, al posto d'esser protetto. Tutti meritano la verità, persino un bambino che potrebbe far fatica a comprenderla. Il problema è che molti genitori preferiscono mentire, piuttosto di affrontare un argomento tosto e delicato e allora si inventano la scusa della bugia. Che schifo.
> Se mai un giorno avrò un figlio, cercherò in tutti i modi di non insegnargli la cultura della menzogna.



Io non userei assolutamente la parola menzogna se un genitore decidesse di nascondere ad un bambino la possibilita' di non  poter nel tempo reggersi in piedi o peggio.

Come mamma farei carte false sempre per cercare  di evitare il piu'  possibile qualunque tipo di sofferenza 'anticipata' alle mie figlie.

E so di cosa parlo.


----------



## Sheva07 (21 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non userei assolutamente la parola menzogna se un genitore decidesse di nascondere ad un bambino la possibilita' di poter nel tempo reggersi in piedi o peggio.
> 
> Come mamma farei carte false sempre per cercare  di evitare il piu'  possibile qualunque tipo di sofferenza 'anticipata' alle mie figlie.
> 
> E so di cosa parlo.


Non metto in dubbio che tu sappia il fatto tuo, io non ho figli, quindi forse certe cose non riesco a capirle. Ma fidati di me, illudere una persona, un bambino, d'essere normale e poi dirgli la verità anni dopo, quando questo è sicuro o quasi d'essere normale è una brutta, bruttissima cosa. Se scoprire normalmente di non essere normale è brutto 10, scoprirlo in questo modo è brutto 1000! Fai vivere una persona in un mondo che non l'appartiene, quello della normalità, poi un giorno ti gira (non a te, parlo in generale) e lo catapulti nel mondo dei "diversi" mondo che non conosce a cui non è abituato. Mondo che avrebbe voluto conoscere da sempre, senza illusioni. Perché alla fine l'amaro in bocca resterà sempre e solo a lui che non capirà perché un genitore, persona di cui si dovrebbe fidare non gli abbia detto la verità, ma gli abbia solo mentito. Per proteggerlo? Ma da cosa? Da quello che è in realtà? Dal mondo di cui fa parte? Questa è solo illusione e non è una bella cosa. 

Da piccolo ho subito qualcosa di simile e ti posso garantire che i miei genitori pensavano di proteggermi, ma non hanno fatto altro che farmi più male e basta. Poi io parlo di qualcosa che non è nemmeno paragonabile a malattie, ma la sensazione è la stessa. 

Io la vedo in sta maniera, forse perché non sono padre, forse perché ho una visione cinica della vita, ma una menzogna è sempre una menzogna che sia fatta a fine di bene o meno, ma ai miei occhi porterà sempre del male.


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2016)

Se un bambino ha moltii probpemi di salute, ovvio che non puoi fingere non li abbia, pero' da li a dire certe verita' ce ne passa, verita' crude intendo,  nel senso che lo incoraggi sempre ad andare avanti e, come ha suggerito l'amico, a dirgli 'oggi e' una giornata no' passera'.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio che tu sappia il fatto tuo, io non ho figli, quindi forse certe cose non riesco a capirle. Ma fidati di me, illudere una persona, un bambino, d'essere normale e poi dirgli la verità anni dopo, quando questo è sicuro o quasi d'essere normale è una brutta, bruttissima cosa. Se scoprire normalmente di non essere normale è brutto 10, scoprirlo in questo modo è brutto 1000! Fai vivere una persona in un mondo che non l'appartiene, quello della normalità, poi un giorno ti gira (non a te, parlo in generale) e lo catapulti nel mondo dei "diversi" mondo che non conosce a cui non è abituato. Mondo che avrebbe voluto conoscere da sempre, senza illusioni. Perché alla fine l'amaro in bocca resterà sempre e solo a lui che non capirà perché un genitore, persona di cui si dovrebbe fidare non gli abbia detto la verità, ma gli abbia solo mentito. Per proteggerlo? Ma da cosa? Da quello che è in realtà? Dal mondo di cui fa parte? Questa è solo illusione e non è una bella cosa.
> 
> Da piccolo ho subito qualcosa di simile e ti posso garantire che i miei genitori pensavano di proteggermi, ma non hanno fatto altro che farmi più male e basta. Poi io parlo di qualcosa che non è nemmeno paragonabile a malattie, ma la sensazione è la stessa.
> 
> Io la vedo in sta maniera, forse perché non sono padre, forse perché ho una visione cinica della vita, ma una menzogna è sempre una menzogna che sia fatta a fine di bene o meno, ma ai miei occhi porterà sempre del male.


Ho conosciuto una famiglia al cui padre si era manifestata la corea di hadington (non sono certa della grafia). È ereditaria con alte probabilità. Bisogna dire a un bambino che diventerà demente a trent'anni?


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una famiglia al cui padre si era manifestata la corea di hadington (non sono certa della grafia). È ereditaria con alte probabilità. Bisogna dire a un bambino che diventerà demente a trent'anni?



Mi hai ricordato una conoscente che ha avuto il marito con una MALATTIA ereditaria di cui nulla sapeva, morto a 35 anni, ed avevano due figli maschi ed altissime probabilita' di ereditarla,  non ricordo il nome, si ritirano i nervi, ereditaria  solo tra maschi. Lei disperata ed intenzionata a non dirlo se non nel caso avessero deciso di sposarsi.  Persa di vista ma oggi avranno (spero) i  figli circa   35 anni. 

La madre faceva miracoli per mantenerli.  Una donna disperata ed allo stesso tempo forte.


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio che tu sappia il fatto tuo, io non ho figli, quindi forse certe cose non riesco a capirle. Ma fidati di me, illudere una persona, un bambino, d'essere normale e poi dirgli la verità anni dopo, quando questo è sicuro o quasi d'essere normale è una brutta, bruttissima cosa. Se scoprire normalmente di non essere normale è brutto 10, scoprirlo in questo modo è brutto 1000! Fai vivere una persona in un mondo che non l'appartiene, quello della normalità, poi un giorno ti gira (non a te, parlo in generale) e lo catapulti nel mondo dei "diversi" mondo che non conosce a cui non è abituato. Mondo che avrebbe voluto conoscere da sempre, senza illusioni. Perché alla fine l'amaro in bocca resterà sempre e solo a lui che non capirà perché un genitore, persona di cui si dovrebbe fidare non gli abbia detto la verità, ma gli abbia solo mentito. Per proteggerlo? Ma da cosa? Da quello che è in realtà? Dal mondo di cui fa parte? Questa è solo illusione e non è una bella cosa.
> 
> Da piccolo ho subito qualcosa di simile e ti posso garantire che i miei genitori pensavano di proteggermi, ma non hanno fatto altro che farmi più male e basta. Poi io parlo di qualcosa che non è nemmeno paragonabile a malattie, ma la sensazione è la stessa.
> 
> Io la vedo in sta maniera, forse perché non sono padre, forse perché ho una visione cinica della vita, ma una menzogna è sempre una menzogna che sia fatta a fine di bene o meno, ma ai miei occhi porterà sempre del male.


La verità meglio dirla quando si hanno i mezzi per elaborarla e progressivamente accettarla.E in questo rientra anche la maturità che arriva con la crescita... Se non si prende in considerazione anche questo si rischia di condizionare una vita intera. Ci vuole delicatezza e riflessione prima di dire certe verità.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> La verità meglio dirla quando si hanno i mezzi per elaborarla e progressivamente accettarla.E in questo rientra anche la maturità che arriva con la crescita... Se non si prende in considerazione anche questo si rischia di condizionare una vita intera. Ci vuole delicatezza e riflessione prima di dire certe verità.



Ciao

quoto 

In più mi limiterei sull'oggi e non su un eventuale futuro. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se un bambino ha moltii probpemi di salute, ovvio che non puoi fingere non li abbia, pero' da li a dire certe verita' ce ne passa, verita' crude intendo,  nel senso che lo incoraggi sempre ad andare avanti e, come ha suggerito l'amico, a dirgli 'oggi e' una giornata no' passera'.


condivido


----------



## Piperita (19 Luglio 2016)

Hai fatto bene a dire la verità a tuo figlio, sarebbe stato peggio non farlo.

L'adulto fa da mediatore al bambino, filtrando le informazioni  ,pertanto se l'adulto non si scandalizza e parla serenamente con il bambino, egli percepirà che tutto è normale e non si scandalizzerà a sua volta.
Avete presente quando un bimbo piccolo inizia a camminare e cade? Se la madre si spaventa e  urla allora il bambino piangerà anche se non si è fatto nulla, se invece lo incoraggia, continuerà a camminare serenamente.


----------



## Nuvola71 (22 Luglio 2016)

Un mio caro amico, entrambe le gambe paralizzate a seguito di una vaccinazione dall'età di due anni, mi ripeteva, ogni volta che gli chiedevo cosa avrei dovuto fare per non rischiare di offenderlo in qualche modo, che l'unica cosa che avrei potuto fare era non considerarlo diverso e non pensare che ci fosse qualcosa che non potesse fare.
Ho letto nelle sue parole il grande altruismo e la profonda empatia che nutriva nei confronti dei "normali".


----------



## Piperita (23 Luglio 2016)

Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Un mio caro amico, entrambe le gambe paralizzate a seguito di una vaccinazione dall'età di due anni, mi ripeteva, ogni volta che gli chiedevo cosa avrei dovuto fare per non rischiare di offenderlo in qualche modo, che l'unica cosa che avrei potuto fare era non considerarlo diverso e non pensare che ci fosse qualcosa che non potesse fare.
> Ho letto nelle sue parole il grande altruismo e la profonda empatia che nutriva nei confronti dei "normali".


Quoto. E' la pura verità


----------

